# 1972 Revcon needs a new Daddy...



## 98865 (Apr 24, 2006)

Any info about where to off load my old 1972 Revcon... the restoration project I never got around to... would be gratefully received.

Water tight, all original, but not running.

Cheers Muchly

Ron 

(The pic is of one like mine... will add actual pic this week.)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Cute bus Ron!!


Silly as it may sound, you could try Ebay....a great advertising platform which will cost you around £10 for a full description and series of pics whereas a tiny ad and a thumbnail photo in one of the glossy magazines will set you back £40.00 at least.

Also, of course, you could subscribe to MHF and enter your ad on here for free :wink: 

Regards
Linda


----------

